# 2011 8pt



## basshunter25 (Oct 12, 2011)

Shot this buck on October 8th. Everybody is complaining about how hot it is but its hunting season and Im not gonna sit on the couch. So I figured id hunt in a gully by some water where it was a bit cooler. Worked perfect this buck came walking by me about an hour before dark and gave me a perfect shot. Thank god Michigan gives us two buck tags cuz he was a borderline shooter buck for me. Now I can sit back and wait for the big guy to make the same mistake.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice =D>


----------



## bulldog (Oct 12, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## gouran01 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice un, I was only out a few days over the last weekend, looks like it'll be a bit cooler over this weekend, maybe i'll get a nice bite.


----------



## lswoody (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice deer!!! Our season starts this Sat!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice deer, congrats. Can't wait to sit in my stand on opening morning here on Monday.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice'n

What kind of rig are you sticking um with?


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2011)

very cool man! =D>


----------



## basshunter25 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks guys! My bow is a 2006 bowtech tribute. Drives tacks! Carbon express pile driver arrows, g5 t3 broadheads, copper John dead nutz sight, and trophy taker rest. I want to get a new fancy bow but can't find a reason. If it ain't broke don't fix it!


----------



## bcritch (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats....... Nice Buck


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 14, 2011)

Congrats! Nice shooting


----------



## switchback (Nov 10, 2011)

Good looking buck. Congrats!


----------



## basshunter25 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks guys! Been hunting my butt off to try and fill my other buck tag before gun season but haven't seen anything bigger than the 8 I shot this year. Gun season opens tuesday and I think this moderate weather has pushed the rut back a little but tonight I passed a 3 point and a little 6 point both brought to me by does. Im gonna hold out and hope I get a shot at a nice one with the gauge or the bow. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Wallijig (Nov 14, 2011)

Congrats!!


I too have been sitting out nothing of any size has come by me yet. Lot of doe and smaller ones though.


----------

